# bye bye northstars flatbox!



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)




----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

machinemud said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UvhhlKe30jY


ummm.....cool?...I guess?
Somebody's been dabbling in after effects. lol. :yes:


----------

